# 4" ic remodel



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

Who makes a 4" old work IC can ?????


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Pretty much everyone, but I happen to prefer Progress. Please, please, please stay away from Emerald, Commercial Electric, Cooper and Elco 4" old work recessed cans. They're all the same can, rebranded under several brand names, and they're absolute junk. Stick with something good like Progress, Juno, Halo, or Lightolier.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I have never seen a 4" remodel can in an IC model. As far as the others I recently looked at elco and commercial electric cans side by side and there are no similarities that I can see. Both 6" remodel IC and they looked like to different products to me.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

Bkessler said:


> I have never seen a 4" remodel can in an IC model.


Neither have I.


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey MD I do not doubt you can prove me wrong, but can you get a part number or pic? Personally when I put 4" cut in in an attic I go up there and box out a area away from insulation. And I get service calls regularly because "My 4" can is going on and off all all day".


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> Who makes a 4" old work IC can ?????


We've tried finding them too, even our big wholesalers can't come up with anything IC rated in a 4" remod anymore.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

I know ive been all through the liteoler catalog and i cant find one.

plenty of non ic but no ic. Besides not being able to find one, I would REALLY like to know why....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but I thought
that they're *all* IC now.
That's why it takes a magnifying glass
and a bottle of aspirin to read the sticker
to figure out what bulb to use.:blink:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The Progress 4-inchers are dual rated. Just gotta look at the chart inside the can for the max lamp wattage for a certain trim. Their catalog, oddly, lists it as non-IC, but they are dual rated. I've used them many times.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bkessler said:


> As far as the others I recently looked at elco and commercial electric cans side by side and there are no similarities that I can see. Both 6" remodel IC and they looked like to different products to me.


Here's one for instance. The Elco 3" RR302W is the exact same can as the Emerald/Commercial Electric PM320W. The part number for many of the one's that are darned close are even close to the same. By the way, depending on which Elco 6" remodel can you looked at, there might have been a difference. There are several of them.


----------



## MSSI (Mar 25, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> The Progress 4-inchers are dual rated. Just gotta look at the chart inside the can for the max lamp wattage for a certain trim. Their catalog, oddly, lists it as non-IC, but they are dual rated. I've used them many times.


Ahhhh.....pretty sneaky sis. Thanks MD


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luck finding one I tried to find one a few years back with no luck


----------



## lightguy (Jun 11, 2009)

Our 4" (3 3/8" opening) IC remodel CFL Low Energy fixtures have been very popular. 

twicebright.com/120v/SL12011.asp


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

lightguy said:


> Our 4" (3 3/8" opening) IC remodel CFL Low Energy fixtures have been very popular.
> 
> twicebright.com/120v/SL12011.asp


Dude, you can't hyperlink the thing?


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

You all thought ole MD was slipping on the 4" IC deal, and all the while he was just baiting you to see how many of you would say something. You have to get up mighty early to get ahead of MD.:notworthy


----------



## lightguy (Jun 11, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Dude, you can't hyperlink the thing?


Not until I've posted 15 posts....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

lightguy said:


> Not until I've posted 15 posts....


Here ya go....


----------

